# Puppy Stinks Day After Bath



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Before I explain my problem, I should give a tiny bit of background information on my older dog. He gets bathed about once a month; if I do not give him his monthly bath, he usually starts to develop "dog smell" at around the six week mark.

My Boxer puppy, however, ALWAYS stinks. I gave him a bath last night, after which he was smelling lovely. However, as soon as we came inside from his last pee before bedtime, he already stank again. I was with him and know for sure that he did not lay down or roll in anything - all we did was run out, pee very quickly, and run back inside because it was very chilly out. The smell is strong enough that I can smell it as soon as I walk into the house after coming home from work. I really don't get it. He eats the same good food that my older dog has always eaten, gets the same treats as him, plays in the same yard as him, but I've NEVER had this problem with my older dog. I have no idea what the problem is. My parents are always complaining that he is making the house smell, but I can't bathe him everyday, nor can I keep him locked inside all day, so I'm not sure what to do with him.


----------



## Analogdog (Apr 3, 2012)

Could it be this dog has full/impacted anal glands that need to be expressed? Anal glands are the stink that does not go away until expression.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

What does it smell like? Skin issues could also cause a bad smell that won't stay away for long. The skin won't necessarily look like anything is wrong if the problem isn't severe.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

As well as what others have said, What are you feeding?


----------

